#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-19
<^angel^> عرب؟
<hiko_hitokiri> l
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-20
<pc-moon> سلام عليكم
<pc-moon> i have ubuntu 11 and gnome3,i wanna return gnome 2 and menu bar
<strickly> pc-moon where u from
<pc-moon> im here
<pc-moon> from my work :)
<strickly> u from Saudi Arabia?
<pc-moon> yea sure
<strickly> ah cause this is the argentinian channel for ubuntu
<strickly> :)
<pc-moon> aha
<pc-moon> i think argentinian is have frindly soul to help other
<pc-moon> :)
<strickly> yeah some
<strickly> not all
<strickly> LOL
<Vero2> Hola, tengo una consulta. De buenas a primeras el botón Minimizar, que sería el signo menos, no me funciona. Directamente se cierra la ventana. No sé si puede deberse a alguna actualización. A alguien mas le pasa? Uso Natty y Gnome
<Vero2> Parece que nadie sabe sobre el tema
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> ando con un problema... no logro que ubuntu 10.04 grabe y utilice ustream a la vez. Si primero pongo a transmitir por ustream, cualquier programa para grabar no toma el line in y si pongo a grabar primero la aplicacion de ustream  no toma el line in? alguna idea?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-21
<granjero> ando con un problema... no logro que ubuntu 10.04 grabe y utilice ustream a la vez. Si primero pongo a transmitir por ustream, cualquier programa para grabar no toma el line in y si pongo a grabar primero la aplicacion de ustream  no toma el line in? alguna idea?
<joahg> che laguno me puede ayudar con el ubuntu 11.04
<joahg> alguien esta por ahi?
<debsan> cero paciencia
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-22
<ivonne> hola
<ivonne> tengo un problema con pendrive usb
<deter> hay alguien?????????????????
<rodriesp> hola buenas noches..
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-23
<granjero> hola, con la actualización de flash me surgió un problema! Antes podía trasnmitir por ustream y grabar al mismo tiempo. Ahora si hago una cosa no puedo hacer la otra... alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-24
<Kant> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-25
<r4z0rb4ck> good night everywere
<r4z0rb4ck> me voy a hacer una choriceada
<duende> hola??
<duende> tengo un problema con la resolucion de pantalla antes tenia 1024 * 798 la mas comun de todas, pero le cambié en monitor por un que es ligeramente mas grande como una pulgada, son monitores CRT y ahora luego del reinicio, me muestra es una resolucion de 800*600 ah fui a configurar pantalla pero no me da la opcion de 1024*724
<juancarlospaco> #HangoutLinuxero Ahora mismo, entren: http://hangoouts.appspot.com
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-17
<invitado_web> hoola
<invitado_web> hay algien
<invitado_web> tengo una duda
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> supongo que no hay nadie
<invitado_web> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-18
<locodir-user> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-20
<invitado_web> buenas noches!
<invitado_web> tengo un problema con la instalacion de ubuntu... y para como soy medio nuevo en esto.
<invitado_web> en este momento estoy corriendo ubuntu desde mi pendrive
<invitado_web> y se me queda trabada la instalacion en el paso que verifica el espacio del disco y la coneccion a internet
<esteban__> dd
<esteban__> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-22
<Salgado> hola, alguien ha instalado ubuntu 12 en un portatil HP?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-19
<spumkid> hola, que tal!?
<spumkid> necesito ayuda
<spumkid> estoy teniendo un problema con un paquete
<spumkid> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/vlc_2.0.8a-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/man/man1/vlc-wrapper.1.gz', que está también en el paquete vlc-nox 2.0.8-0ubuntu0.13.04.1
<spumkid> alguien sabe que puede pasar?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-20
<invitado_web> Hola, qque tengan un buen día.
<invitado_web> Tengo un problemita, ayer se instalaron nuevas actualizaciones, estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04 y hoy no arrancó, dice que está corriendo con baja definición gráfica o algo así, alguna idea de como lo puedo solucionar?
<GridCube> invitado_web, fijate si estas usando tus drivers como debe ser
<GridCube> invitado_web, abri software-properties-gtk
<GridCube> y fijate en la ultima solapa
#ubuntu-ar 2015-09-15
<estudio> q ondaaaaaa
<estudio> hay alguien aca
<kaniche> si
<estudio>  hey..soy nuevo en linux...y quisiera instalar musescore 2...tengo el 1.3 y quisieera temer el 2
<estudio> y quisiera instalar algunos plugins de audio...desconosco totalmente...vengo de windows y esto es todo nuevo
<estudio> tengo ubuntu studio
<kaniche> sabes utilizar apt-get?
<estudio> naaa.ni idea q es eso...péro si me explicas me voy a manejar..creo hahaha
<kaniche> jajaj mira https://musescore.org/es/node/53486
<kaniche> si podes segui con windows y no te volvas loco
<estudio> te cuento...yo uso la compu para sonido...mezcla mastering grabaciones...y el ardour suena muy copado ..a diferencia de todos los software de probe para windows
<estudio> el jack es una masa para rutear señales
<estudio> por eso me pase a linux
<kaniche> si la cosa es que en linux no es hacer doble click y listo
<kaniche> tenes que usar "la terminal" para escribir comandos
<estudio> si de una...ya me estuve instruyendo antes de intalarlo definitivamente
<kaniche> bueno entonces fijate de seguir paso a paso lo que aparece ahi en la pagina que te pase
<estudio> ok...una masa che
<estudio> es increible los resultados q obtengo con linux
<estudio> en sonido ..claro
<kaniche> perdon por tan poco pero es leer y tratar de hacerlo en la maquina, al principio hasta que te sepas los comandos mas o menos
<estudio> para obtener resultados parecidos tenia que recurrir a sacar la señal de la compu y pasarlo por algun procesador o sumador...en linux hago todo en la compu...sin salir del pc
<estudio> si de una...tendria q saberme los comandos de linux...
<kaniche> esta bueno que te haya mejorado la experiencia linux, yo por lo menos lo uso para programar y es mas o menos lo mismo.. el problema es cuando lo usas para algo tan especifico como lo tuyo por ahi tenes que hacer mas pasos de lo normal, acostumbrarte a los comandos
<estudio> una masa che...ahi lo stoy instalando...
<estudio> si de una...como decis vos...pero el resultado esta muy bueno ..ba para mi...por eso me la complico haha
#ubuntu-ar 2015-09-16
<emc> hola buen diaa soy nuevo en ubuntu
<emc> necsito ayuda
<emc> tengo ubuntu studio y no puedo hacer funcionar el cmpiz
<emc> compiz
#ubuntu-ar 2016-09-23
<Usuario_> ola
